# ASUS ENGTX460 DirectCU 1 GB



## W1zzard (Sep 8, 2010)

As the names suggests, the ASUS ENGTX460 DirectCU comes with an ASUS DirectCu thermal solution. It also features increased clock speeds of 775 MHz core and 1000 MHz memory which result in about 10% real life improvement. What makes this card really attractive is the low price of $229 which is the same as you would pay for the plain NVIDIA reference design.

*Show full review*


----------



## arnoo1 (Sep 9, 2010)

wow wizz, you review a lot of gtx 460's, offcourse it is a impressive card but, maybe more gtx470's
and it's time for dual gpu gtx4** card and  a better remake of the gtx470 like gtx275, that's a better version of gtx260

but any way, great review!!


----------



## Eva01Master (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice review Wizz, that Asus cooler looks sharp, but I'm still more impressed with MSI's Twin Frozr II.


----------



## wolf (Sep 9, 2010)

wow bloddy excellent to see a non reference cooler and overclock out of the box at the same price as a standard 1gb card. like you say it makes it the more attractive than even a 768mb card from a value perspective.

I have a feeling Nvidia shouldhave chosen slightly higher clockspeeds for the 1024mb card, just to separate the cards more for what you pay. something mild like 750 core 1500 shaders wouldhave done the trick, then again I bet they love how overclockable it is, becuase they are selling insanely.

EDIT: I also just noticed that nothing in ATi's current lineup beats this card for price vs performance! thats a testament to GF104 alright. Fermi done right.


----------



## a_ump (Sep 9, 2010)

wolf said:


> wow bloddy excellent to see a non reference cooler and overclock out of the box at the same price as a standard 1gb card. like you say it makes it the more attractive than even a 768mb card from a value perspective.
> 
> I have a feeling Nvidia shouldhave chosen slightly higher clockspeeds for the 1024mb card, just to separate the cards more for what you pay. something mild like 750 core 1500 shaders wouldhave done the trick, then again I bet they love how overclockable it is, becuase they are selling insanely.
> 
> EDIT: I also just noticed that nothing in ATi's current lineup beats this card for price vs performance! thats a testament to GF104 alright. Fermi done right.



that's somewhat true. tho you have to remember that w1z's perf/dollar graph is based on the HD 5850 being $310, whereas on newegg you can get em for $259-269. So if you plug that price in for HD 5850 i bet it's perf/dollar would be very close to the GTX 460's.


----------



## caleb (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for adding the BC2 benchmarks I was really waiting for these.

Is there any chance on a 460vs470 head to head comparison ?


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 10, 2010)

Is there really any point in 10 GTX460 reviews? There's hardly a difference...

Unless you did an 'overall' GTX460 review (Where you had all 10 on the same graphs) so that people knew which of them to get, i don't understand.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 10, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Is there really any point in 10 GTX460 reviews? There's hardly a difference...
> 
> Unless you did an 'overall' GTX460 review (Where you had all 10 on the same graphs) so that people knew which of them to get, i don't understand.



+ 10000

You only really need to compare a few factors if you are going to review everything ever.

Like compare heat-sink performance/power draw/ and 1 0r 2 games if the card has an over-clock.


----------



## caleb (Sep 10, 2010)

@moonpig 
I don't know the facts but maybe wizz does reviews of everything that he gets from partners/companies ? So he may get more stuff from them for more reviews in the future. 

Remember TPU is relatively young in the subject of hardware reviewing.

EDIT : Also you can use "Similar reviews" to cycle through all the 460 reviews which is virtually the same as having a 10 card round up


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 10, 2010)

if you dont like reading about all those gtx 460 cards, then dont read the reviews.

companies submit the samples and they are sufficiently distinct to be reviewed. it's not like i'm reviewing 10 reference cards that are all the same


----------



## _JP_ (Sep 10, 2010)

Thank you for another great review.
The cooler seems very efficient really. I'll definitely consider one or two of these for close-future Intel builds.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 10, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> if you dont like reading about all those gtx 460 cards, then dont read the reviews.
> 
> companies submit the samples and they are sufficiently distinct to be reviewed. it's not like i'm reviewing 10 reference cards that are all the same



I understand that you have to review them, and to be honest, i've only read 2 GTX460 reviews (the first one and the SLi one). But if you could compile them into a GTX460 review with the now 11 versions, that'd be really useful for buyers. At the moment it's alot of reading and cross-referencing just to save afew £.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 10, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> if you dont like reading about all those gtx 460 cards, then dont read the reviews.



Way ahead of you, just offering my two cents, seeing as we're on a forum it's kind of the scene thing to do : ]


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 10, 2010)

@W1zzard
Great Review! Do you think it would be possible to add the sli and cfx numbers in the review as well? Not for the actual card you are review, but just some standard sli (460/470/480) and cfx (5770/5850/5870)? Just putting in the numbers from past reviews. Thanks!


----------



## Burner.Tom (Sep 11, 2010)

@W1zzard

Which card did you review coz it doesnt look like one from Asus website (or I am blind)
http://www.asus.com/ProductGroup2.aspx?PG_ID=r3EWBZcGQvxHvrb4
The only one card with blue cooler is ENGTX460 DirectCU *TOP*/2DI/1GD5 but its not name of your card ... so I am confused...


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Sep 11, 2010)

Wanna see this DirectCU Top version but in the GTS 450 
Anyway nice review Mr.W1zzard


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 11, 2010)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> Wanna see this DirectCU Top version but in the GTS 450



soon


----------



## Draygonn (Sep 12, 2010)

Burner.Tom said:


> @W1zzard
> 
> Which card did you review coz it doesnt look like one from Asus website (or I am blind)
> http://www.asus.com/ProductGroup2.aspx?PG_ID=r3EWBZcGQvxHvrb4
> The only one card with blue cooler is ENGTX460 DirectCU *TOP*/2DI/1GD5 but its not name of your card ... so I am confused...



It _looks_ like they reviewed the TOP version.  Which is $260 and has the 775 clocks of the reviewed card.  The non-TOP DirectCU has reference clocks according to the ASUS website.  The non-TOP version is the same card, just not factory OC'ed and different shroud color. No reason to pay $30 when you can overclock them the same in a few minutes yourself.  Newegg also screwed up, they have both blue and black shrouds for pics. ASUS ENGTX460 DirectCU/2DI/1GD5 GeForce GTX 460 (F...


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2010)

*Dual monitor*

I bought this card based on no small part due to your excellent review. It delivers just as promised (I play world of warcraft). 
However I have a question. I have two identical Dell WPF2407 24" monitors each with a DVI-I cable. The primary port on the card drives the DVI on one monitor properly, but I have to attach the VGA adapter to the second DVI port on the card to see video. If I connect the DVI on the second port I get no video. Is this normal behavior? If not how can I use the DVI cables from both monitors, one to each DVI port on the card.
Thanks


----------

